# Space Engine 0.97



## wishi (8. Mai 2013)

Wie ich gerade auf spaceengine - Home page gesehen habe, hat Vladimir Romanyuk, Der Kopf hinter Space Engine, schon am 01.05.2013 die Neue Version zum Download online gestellt.

Bei Space Engine handelt es sich um eine Simulation des Universums, mit allen Bekannten Sternen, Asteroiden, Kometen, Planeten und deren Monden. Sogar hinaus bis zu Galaxien, Nebel und Schwarze Löcher. Die Unbekannten Objekte werden durch einen Fraktalen Algorithmus berechnet. Man hat die Möglichkeit mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit das Universum zu entdecken, bis hinunter zu den Planetenoberflächen, die Meere, Berge, und eine eigene Atmosphäre bieten.

Es ist wirklich beeindruckend was diese Engine zu leisten Vermag. Schaut Euch es einfach mal an.

TIP: Wer nicht gleich die Startdatei findet, sie ist, nachdem man den Ordner entpackt hat unter 

-SpaceEngine 0.97\system\SpaceEngine.exe zu finden
-Mit STRG+Enter wechsel man in den Vollbildmodus
-Auch hilfreich, mal die Maus in die Bildschirmseiten schieben
-"F-Tasten" benutzen 

Viel Spaß!! (Oh wie muss das mit Oculus Rift sein?) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vj-VcZY_nwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Mai 2013)

Wirklich toll. Ich liebe das All.


----------



## Bandicoot (8. Mai 2013)

Cool, kannte ich noch garnicht, gleich mal schaun!


----------



## wishi (8. Mai 2013)

DP Sorry


----------



## wishi (8. Mai 2013)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Cool, kannte ich noch garnicht, gleich mal schaun!


 


Tiz92 schrieb:


> Wirklich toll. Ich liebe das All.





Ladet Euch das mal Runter. Da kann man echt nen Ganzen Abend mit verbringen und die Kuriosesten Sachen entdecken, die Physikalische Korrektheit setzt noch mal oben eins drauf. Man kann wirklich "Dorthin, wo noch nie ein Mensch zuvor gewesen war" *reusper*


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Mai 2013)

Yeah, dann kann ich die CPU hochjagen! 



wishi schrieb:


> die Physikalische Korrektheit setzt noch mal oben eins drauf.


 
Ironie? Gibt es Bugs?


----------



## Ion (8. Mai 2013)

Einfach nur beeindruckend
Macht das mal:
Zentriert die Sicht auf unsere Erde und dann fahrt immer weiter rückwärts ... bis ihr die Milchstraße seht. Bei dem Anblick bekomme ich Gänsehaut und bin einfach nur noch sprachlos, wie klein wir doch sind 
Programm stürzt leider immer wieder ab, ob die Last zu hoch ist?

Man, ich liebe das Weltall mit allen seinen Rätseln, danke wishi


----------



## wishi (8. Mai 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Yeah, dann kann ich die CPU hochjagen!
> 
> 
> 
> Ironie? Gibt es Bugs?


 
Also wenn du Käfer meinst, Nein....Kein Simuliertes Leben^^
Natürlich kann was passieren. Gerade bei mir z.B. das ich die Zeitbeschleunigung bis ans Limit drehte und meinte mit xFacher Lichteschwindigkeit in irgend einen Galaxienzentrum vor zu dringen. Belohnt wurde ich mit einem Absturz. aber einfach die Zeit wider auf normal runter und gut. Kann auch sein das mal die eine oder andere Sonne aussieht wie so nen Fraktralball (Berge und Täler) aber noch hab ich keine gesehen, war zumintes in der vorherigen Version der Fall.

Und kein Bug ist, das nur 6 Threads benutzt werden....Leider^^

Korrektur: Es werden doch 8 Threads unterstützt


----------



## wishi (8. Mai 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Einfach nur beeindruckend
> Macht das mal:
> Zentriert die Sicht auf unsere Erde und dann fahrt immer weiter rückwärts ... bis ihr die Milchstraße seht. Bei dem Anblick bekomme ich Gänsehaut und bin einfach nur noch sprachlos, wie klein wir doch sind
> Programm stürzt leider immer wieder ab, ob die Last zu hoch ist?
> ...


 
Nicht nur das, du kannst Dir auch andere Galaxien anschauen 
Und denkt dran es ist noch immer, seit Jahren, eine Beta.
Aktuelle Treiber drauf kann,muß aber nicht, was bringen.


----------



## blaidd (8. Mai 2013)

Saucool, danke für den Tip!


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Mai 2013)

Da hofft man mal auf geile Aufnahmen aus dem All in 5760*1080, und dann unterstützt die Software das net -.-' *GNARF*


----------



## wishi (8. Mai 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Da hofft man mal auf geile Aufnahmen aus dem All in 5760*1080, und dann unterstützt die Software das net -.-' *GNARF*


 
Jammern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Mai 2013)

Aber sowas von! 

Ne, mal ehrlich. Das ist schon Krass, was da alles mit drinsteht o.o Ich war grade etwas geplättet


----------



## wishi (8. Mai 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Aber sowas von!
> 
> Ne, mal ehrlich. Das ist schon Krass, was da alles mit drinsteht o.o Ich war grade etwas geplättet


 
Ja, Da sind einige Echte Sternenkataloge mit drin, alles andere wird halt Fraktral Berechnet.
Verbringe gerade mal ein wenig Zeit mit der neuen Version und es ist doch überragend was da für Verbesserungen zur Vorgängerversion sind. Es ist schon gewaltig was die Engine leistet und das mit den "paar" Megabytes.
Auf der Homepage gibt es auch noch zusätzliche Texturen für einige Planeten und Monde, war mir bis jetzt aber zu faul diese Gigabytes runter zu laden.
Ob man das einfach mal machen sollte? Erde mit allen Texturen und Höhendaten gut und gerne 6GB


----------



## Chemenu (8. Mai 2013)

Wirklich toll gemacht! Und die ganzen Informationen zu den Planeten usw... echt wahnsinn.  Das ist doch kein Ein Mann Projekt, oder?
Schade aber dass die Galaxien aus einfachen Grafiken bestehen (aus der Ferne betrachtet) und sich daher nicht bewegen/drehen.
Gravitation scheint auch noch nicht simuliert zu werden, also im Spaceship Modus. Da müsste man ja eigentlich angezogen werden und sich in einer Umlaufbahn um die Himmelskörper bewegen können.
Aber ist ja noch eine Beta. Gelegentliche Abstürze habe ich auch.


----------



## wishi (8. Mai 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wirklich toll gemacht! Und die ganzen Informationen zu den Planeten usw... echt wahnsinn.  Das ist doch kein Ein Mann Projekt, oder?
> Schade aber dass die Galaxien aus einfachen Grafiken bestehen (aus der Ferne betrachtet) und sich daher nicht bewegen/drehen.
> Gravitation scheint auch noch nicht simuliert zu werden, also im Spaceship Modus. Da müsste man ja eigentlich angezogen werden und sich in einer Umlaufbahn um die Himmelskörper bewegen können.
> Aber ist ja noch eine Beta. Gelegentliche Abstürze habe ich auch.


 
Ja Beta Halt. Unter Physikalisch korrekt meint ich auch die Darstellung der Systeme.

Ein-Mann-Projekt...Fast
Schau mal da: spaceengine - Contact Us


----------



## arti.86 (8. Mai 2013)

coole sache


----------



## Redbull0329 (9. Mai 2013)

Was bedeutet eigentlick fraktäre Berechnung? Zufallsgenerator oder was?


----------



## enozone (9. Mai 2013)

wishi schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!! (Oh wie muss das mit Oculus Rift sein?)



Danke für diese tolle News wäre wahrscheinlich sonst nie darauf Aufmerksam geworden...
schon Wahnsinn was man alles aus einer Engine zaubern kann...

zu deiner Frage : mit einer Oculus dürfte man sich dann "Lost in Space" fühlen... 

so long
gReetz eNo


----------



## wishi (9. Mai 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet eigentlick fraktäre Berechnung? Zufallsgenerator oder was?


 
Hmm wie mach ich das kurz und verständlich. 
Ein Mathematischer Algorithmus der Visuell dargestellt z.B sich wiederholende Muster da stellen kann, bei einem unendlichem Zoom. Mit ändern nur einen Wertes entstehen direkt neue muster die sich aus selbiger Formel ableiten.
Ist ähnlich einem Zufallsgenerator, der aber keiner ist da feste Werte vorgegeben sind.
siehe auch:

HUMBOLDT-GESELLSCHAFT -> Aspekte der Chaostheorie und der fraktalen Geometrie


----------



## wollekassel (9. Mai 2013)

Klasse Beta! Stürzt zwar ab und zu noch ab aber dennoch: Absoluter Respekt, was für ein Projekt!


----------



## wishi (9. Mai 2013)

wollekassel schrieb:


> Klasse Beta! Stürzt zwar ab und zu noch ab aber dennoch: Absoluter Respekt, was für ein Projekt!


 
Bei dem Teil nimmt man Abstürze gerne in kauf^^


----------



## wishi (9. Mai 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Da hofft man mal auf geile Aufnahmen aus dem All in 5760*1080, und dann unterstützt die Software das net -.-' *GNARF*


 
Versuche mal folgendes, ich kann es nicht testen.
Gehe mal in den Ordner "config" dort ist eine Datei namens "main" die öffnen. dann hast Du oben diese Einträge:

// display settings
ClientSizeX           1920	// window client area width
ClientSizeY           1080	// window client area height
FullScreen            false	// use fullscreen mode
Maximized             true  // start with maximized window
AspectRatio           1.0	// aspect ratio for displays with non-square pixels
UseDesktopSettings	  false	// use desktop settings for fullscreen mode (fullscreen window style)
ScreenSizeX           1920	// screen x resolution (when UseDesktopSettings false)
ScreenSizeY           1080	// screen y resolution (when UseDesktopSettings false)
DisplayRefresh        60	// refresh frequency (when UseDesktopSettings false)

Passe die die doch mal an und schaue was passiert und ob es überhaupt funktioniert.
Würde mich freuen wenn Du uns Dein Ergebnis mitteilst.


----------



## Ion (9. Mai 2013)

Man, das Teil stürzt aber auch jedes mal ab -.-
Echt schade drum, kaum erkunde ich irgendwas neues, zack fliege ich auf den Desktop zurück.


----------



## ImNEW (9. Mai 2013)

Oh mein Gott ist das geil! Astronomie ist eines meiner Hobbys. Naja, das wird wohl nichts mit Schlaf

Edit:

Ist die Milchstraße nicht eigentlich eine zweiarmige Balkenspiralgalaxie vom Typ SB(s)c? Da drinn siehts aber nicht danach aus


----------



## Der Maniac (9. Mai 2013)

wishi schrieb:


> Versuche mal folgendes, ich kann es nicht testen.
> Gehe mal in den Ordner "config" dort ist eine Datei namens "main" die öffnen. dann hast Du oben diese Einträge:
> 
> [...]
> ...


 
Hat funktioniert! Ich lade gleich mal Screenshots hoch! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wishi (9. Mai 2013)

@Der Maniac: Wie genial sieht das denn aus?  Normal müsste man sich nen PNG machen und das als Poster für die Wand drucken lassen 

Mit F11 kann man Screenshots erstellen ohne HUD.


----------



## OctoCore (9. Mai 2013)

wishi schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß!! (Oh wie muss das mit Oculus Rift sein?)


 
Was sollte damit anders sein? 
3D bzw. Stereoskopie würde unrealistisch wirken, denn unsere 3D-Sicht reicht nur ein paar Meter und nicht über Lichtjahre - die gefühlte Unendlichkeit und Größe würde eher darunter leiden.


----------



## wishi (9. Mai 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Was sollte damit anders sein?
> 3D bzw. Stereoskopie würde unrealistisch wirken, denn unsere 3D-Sicht reicht nur ein paar Meter und nicht über Lichtjahre - die gefühlte Unendlichkeit und Größe würde eher darunter leiden.


 
Schau dir mal auf der Ersten Seite das Video an. Denke das aus solchen Perspektiven mir Der Oculus ein Raum und Schwerelosgefühl auf kommt was seines gleichen sucht -.- Man kann ja auch runter auf einer Planetenoberfläche in einer Schlucht stehen, Auf einem Berg oder sonst wo. 3 Dimensionaler Schweif eines Kometen e.c.t. Es geht hier nicht um irgendwelche Punkte im All. Installieren anschauen und mit rumexperementieren! Dann siehst Du was ich meine.


----------



## Der Maniac (10. Mai 2013)

wishi schrieb:


> @Der Maniac: Wie genial sieht das denn aus?  Normal müsste man sich nen PNG machen und das als Poster für die Wand drucken lassen
> 
> Mit F11 kann man Screenshots erstellen ohne HUD.


 

Da muss man dann aber noch viel rumtweaken an der Engine, für Poster fehlt da irgendwie das gewisse etwas... Da kann man sich besser meinen Desktophintergrund als Poster machen lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Mai 2013)

wishi schrieb:


> Schau dir mal auf der Ersten Seite das Video an. Denke das aus solchen Perspektiven mir Der Oculus ein Raum und Schwerelosgefühl auf kommt was seines gleichen sucht -.- Man kann ja auch runter auf einer Planetenoberfläche in einer Schlucht stehen, Auf einem Berg oder sonst wo. 3 Dimensionaler Schweif eine Kometen e.c.t. Es geht hier nicht um irgendwelche Punkte im All. Installieren anschauen und mit rumexperementieren! Dann siehst Du was ich meine.


 
Oh - ich weiß, was du meinst.
Aber mit 3D-Brille sieht ein Jupitergigant, der dann einen Meter vor deine Nase schwebt und dein Blickfeld halbwegs ausfüllt, nur wie ein hübsch gestreifter Wasserball mit zwei Metern Durchmesser aus - nett, aber wenig beeindruckend. Dein Gehirn hat das so gelernt.
Eine komplette Galaxie wirkt wie ein Tischmodell.

Ist zwar immer noch was besser als mit einer üblichen 3D-Brille vor einem Monitor - da sieht die Sache dann aus wie Modelle in einem Aquarium -, aber nur weil man mittendrin ohne Begrenzung ist. Aber relativ klein wirken Objekte trotzdem, wenn auch größer als vor dem Monitor - kein Aquariumeffekt eben. 

Fehlt die 3D-Tiefenschärfe, muss es weit weg sein und wenn es das Gesichtsfeld ausfüllt,  gleichzeitig riesig - Wow!  - auch das hat das Hirn gelernt.


----------



## Der Maniac (10. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube, das man einfach nur Bewegung reinbringen muss... Wenn ich hier auf 3 Bildschirmen das Anzeigen lasse, sieht das schon schön aus, schöner wirds aber erst, wenn ich mich da langsam (oder wahlweise auch schnell) durchbewege, dann kommt der Effekt erst richtig zur geltung, das lässt sich in nem Bild garnicht einfangen... Wohnt irgendwer in Oldenburg / NDS?^^ Dann könnte er sich das live ansehen


----------



## wishi (10. Mai 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das man einfach nur Bewegung reinbringen muss... Wenn ich hier auf 3 Bildschirmen das Anzeigen lasse, sieht das schon schön aus, schöner wirds aber erst, wenn ich mich da langsam (oder wahlweise auch schnell) durchbewege, dann kommt der Effekt erst richtig zur geltung, das lässt sich in nem Bild garnicht einfangen... Wohnt irgendwer in Oldenburg / NDS?^^ Dann könnte er sich das live ansehen


 
Nein leider nicht^^ Aber gesehen hätte ich es gerne^^
Hab Einen dieser Monitore, hatte den vor 3 Jahren mal als Schnäppchen für 150eur ergattern können. P/L ist schon genial. Man musste aber erstmal den Gammawert runter auf 0,75-0,8 drehen, wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast, Tu das mal..Erhöht gewaltig den Kontrast und die Farbtreue. Damit Sieht die Engine noch mal nen Hauch besser aus.


----------



## Der Maniac (10. Mai 2013)

Wollt ihr es so richtig episch haben? Iron Man 3 Soundtrack bei iTunes holen, anmachen, volle Lautstärke und GIB IHM AB DURCHS UNIVERSUM 

Boah fang ich da grad an zu träumen *g*


----------



## Polyethylen (10. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für diese News! Ich glaube ohne den Artikel hätte ich dieses, wirklich überwältigende, Programm nie gefunden! 
Das versetzt einen in Sehnsüchte, und zeigt doch, wie wenig wir vom ganzen sind.


----------



## JanHasenbichler (11. Mai 2013)

Jaja die Space Engine. Alle Leute in der Schule waren voll begeistert davon, als ich ihnen das gezeigt habe.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (16. Mai 2013)

schade das die engine auf opengl basird.
mit dx wären es nicht nur bilder


----------



## Skatch (17. Mai 2013)

Sieht richtig interessant aus, lad ich mir jetzt glaube ich auch mal runter.


----------



## wishi (17. Mai 2013)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> schade das die engine auf opengl basird.
> mit dx wären es nicht nur bilder


 
Wie meinst du das? Wie "Nicht nur Bilder"? Da ist alles in 3D dargestellt!
Ich glaube du hast da irgendwie irgendwas falsch verstanden. OpenGL ist eine offene Schnittstelle, ähnlich dem DirectX welche aber nicht open source ist.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Mai 2013)

wishi schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Wie "Nicht nur Bilder"? Da ist alles in 3D dargestellt!
> Ich glaube du hast da irgendwie irgendwas falsch verstanden. OpenGL ist eine offene Schnittstelle, ähnlich dem DirectX welche aber nicht open source ist.



Hat wohl zu viel cs 1.5 in OpenGL Modus gespielt und "Sprites" an die Wand gesprayt


----------



## godfather22 (21. Mai 2013)

ich steck in nem Planeten fest und komm nicht mehr raus ^^ Dann muss ichs wohl neu installieren


----------



## Stockmann (21. Mai 2013)

Lade mir die Engine gerade auch herunter.
Bin mal gespannt was die so leistet, hier wird Sie ja gut gelobt


----------

